# Transforming Bluebar into white with Redbars



## qasid (Jan 28, 2010)

Transforming Bluebar into white with Redbars..if any1 have white homer with redbars then pls upload here


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Some red grizzles will look like that. But grizzle varies a lot so not all of them will look like you want.
Example - Red bar Grizzle German Beauty Homer:










However, red bars with the Ice gene will also give you the look you want.
http://colorpigeons.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=33

That is the Swiss Cresent breed. But of course that coloration can be made in other breeds, like homers.

Then there are Show Racing Homers. A lot of the red bars look like that too.
http://loftone.net/sieber/breeders.htm


----------



## qasid (Jan 28, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Some red grizzles will look like that. But grizzle varies a lot so not all of them will look like you want.
> 
> I am talking about only Racing homers str8 face German beauty or Swiss Crescents are not racing homers ...I want white beak and nostrils, breast , abdomen,wings back everything in pure white color , with only red bars and white feathers...
> 
> ...


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I have had some recessive red Trenton racing homers that were all white with a red bar on the wing from the mid 90's up until 3 or 4 years ago. Sorry, I don't have them anymore.

They came out of red mottles and white sides and generally threw whites with red bars, with an occasional red grizzle.
You may be able to find some Trentons that are close to what you want and breed them to produce whites with red bars.

The ones I had probably had mottle and grizzle in them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

qasid said:


> MaryOfExeter said:
> 
> 
> > Some red grizzles will look like that. But grizzle varies a lot so not all of them will look like you want.
> ...


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

qasid said:


> Transforming Bluebar into white with Redbars..if any1 have white homer with redbars then pls upload here


These birds Are not white. And white with red bar would not be an easy task. Now silver red bars are easyer. You would probaly have to out cross to make the color Then set it and bring back the form. BUT I really do not know where you would find it. As even barred red grizzles that look near white are not white And faded silvers agin look near white and are not white. But if you are looking for birds near your pictures There are plenty of them Race people call silvers. And red velvet A faded ash red I guess .


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If you look at Valencianfig's new thread, that is the perfect example of an ash-red grizzle turning out white with the bars still showing. But they vary a lot, like I said before. No, the birds aren't white, but you can make them look like white (grizzles are white, but not caused by white genes). The ice ash-red bars are the closest you will get to how you described your desired bird.


----------

